
Soul of the World – viz of a cube inside the earth whose corners all touch land - callumprentice
http://callumprentice.github.io/apps/soul_of_the_world/index.html
======
eesmith
See also David Barr's "Four Corners Project" from 1985.

Quoting
[https://www.aaa.si.edu/collections/items/detail/celebration-...](https://www.aaa.si.edu/collections/items/detail/celebration-
four-corners-project-7848) :

"an invisible tetrahedron spanning the inside of the Earth with the outer four
corners just protruding from the crust of the Earth. The visible corners are
located in Easter Island, South Africa, New Guinea, and Greenland. Barr chose
the locations as areas untouched by Western technology and in remote areas in
order to bridge diverse cultures."

Yes, they placed little sculptures of the corners at those places.

Video at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-juK0PTbAiI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-juK0PTbAiI)

Mathematics at
[https://deepblue.lib.umich.edu/handle/2027.42/58275](https://deepblue.lib.umich.edu/handle/2027.42/58275)
.

There's also Ze Frank's "Earth Sandwich" from 2006, at
[http://www.zefrank.com/sandwich/](http://www.zefrank.com/sandwich/) . That
only required two points, and had fewer constraints.

~~~
callumprentice
Great - thank you.

